# Help, there is an unknown visitor in my salt tank



## shempdevil (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought a coral laden piece of live rock from a very well known coral farm.
It has an evergreen starburst colony along with a couple of corals that I haven't identified.
However, I noticed that one of the "things" on the rock is slowly moving its way off of the rock onto the rock below it. It is not spreading...it is moving!!!
I have no clue what this thing is.
I have attached a picture and any help would be greatly appreciated.
It is about 2 1/2 inches long and 1 1/2 inches wide.

TANK INFORMATION
46 Gallon Euro Bowfront Tank
36" Nova Extreme Pro 6x39w T5 (2 hrs dawn, 9 hrs daylight, 2 hrs dusk)
45 pounds of Florida Crushed Coral Substrate
45 pounds of Fiji Live Rock
(2) Maxi Jet 1200
Shatterproof Heater
Tetra Bio Filter
Tank Established for over 5 years

CORALS
(2) Sarcophyton Leather
(1) Flower Leather
(1) Purple Finger Leather
(1) Evergreen Starburst Polyp colony
　
(1) Blue Devil Damsel - Chrysiptera cyanea 
(1) Banggai Cardinal - Pterapogon kauderni
(1) Saddled Valentini Puffer - Canthigaster valentini
(2) Blue Velvet Damsel - Neoglyphidodon oxyodon
(1) Brown Scopus Tang - Zebrasoma scopas
　
(5) Turbo Snails
(1) Scarlet Hermit Crabs


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont know a thing about salt water but it looks like a small anemone to me, they move and some move very quickly. The little tips made me think anemone.

Also, NICE picture!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

It looks like it might be a Ricordia Mushroom


----------



## shempdevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Mushroom??? Wow...mushrooms can move across a piece of Live Rock? I'm telling you, this thing is moving right off of the rock onto another piece of rock. Wonder if it's because it doesn't like the bright light


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

It is a ricordea mushroom. It will move around until it finds a spot with the flow and lighting it likes.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, its some kind of rock anemone.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

AZDesertRat said:


> It is a ricordea mushroom. It will move around until it finds a spot with the flow and lighting it likes.


You guys beat me too it 

Indeed that is what it is. Those little guys will move all over my tank until they find a place, then they stay.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Yea, its some kind of rock anemone.


+1 That's a rock anemone. You can tell by the little spikes all around the outer rim. I have seen rics let go of rocks and get taken by the flow until it finds it's happy place but not crawl across them.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Its a Ricordea not a rock anemone.
Look at the pics.
Rock Anemone
Mushroom Coral - Frilly Green


----------



## sharong (Oct 13, 2010)

NICE picture!


----------

